# Can Gracie Furniture Be Customized?



## Heartcore (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a question I had.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 10, 2013)

i think only the poker series she sells during sales can be customized


----------



## Heartcore (Aug 10, 2013)

That's what I thought. I took a piece of my Princess furniture to re-tail today, to see if Cyrus would customize it, but he wouldn't. But one of my friends said that it was do-able. So I figured I should come here.


----------

